# Nymph Swap?



## Shoeman

tommytubular said:


> wait... that won't work!
> 
> we actually have 7 swappers
> 
> shoeman
> Esox
> TT
> Steelhead-Hunter
> QuackerWhacker
> DallasFP
> mpatmcg


Right, but the swapmeister doesn't count. (you don't want your own fly back )


----------



## steelhead-hunter

that sounds like a good idea six swappers still send 12 flies except ill probably lose them both in the trees the pattern thing is a great idea tommy, but i have no willpower ne_eye:


----------



## tommytubular

Shoeman said:


> Right, but the swapmeister doesn't count. (you don't want your own fly back )



LMAO....

since ya put it that way... nevermind

It's a wonder I can even put my shoes on in the morning


----------



## steelhead-hunter

i finaly got started went down tonite and tied up part of my flies hopfully i will get to finish up tonite or tomorrow will post pics as soon as i figure out how


----------



## malidewd

I'm in if no one is tying this one.


----------



## Shoeman

I was hoping you'd join in.

I'll see if I can get Pat (Gunrod) and Sean (Quix) to add their bugs.

Esox
TT
Steelhead-Hunter
QuackerWhacker
DallasFP
mpatmcg
malidewd


----------



## malidewd

Just let me know. I already have a few tied.


----------



## CatchASteel

Hey guys - If it isn't too late, I would like to jump in on this one. No big deal if you want it closed though - let me know...


----------



## Shoeman

CatchASteel said:


> Hey guys - If it isn't too late, I would like to jump in on this one. No big deal if you want it closed though - let me know...





malidewd said:


> Just let me know. I already have a few tied.


You're both in

Esox
TT
Steelhead-Hunter
QuackerWhacker
DallasFP
mpatmcg
malidewd
CatchASteel

4 to go


----------



## QuackerWhacker

Going with a green caddis pupae, if not already spoken for. One of my favorites on the upper Manistee and Ausable rivers.


----------



## DallasFP

I'm still thinking about a fly. Should have something this week w/ a photo.


----------



## steelhead-hunter

ive got mine half done as soon as i find a free minute ill head down and finish up the last six


----------



## steelhead-hunter

here are some of my flies for the swap if i can get the pic to work


----------



## steelhead-hunter

sorry about the size im still trying to get this photo thing down, but i am getting closer i got them to post at least


----------



## gunrod

Shoeman brow beat me yesterday while walking the Ultimate Fishing Show. He's assured me that I have plenty of time to get some bugs twisted in between overtime shifts. 

Not sure what it will be but I'm in.


----------



## Shoeman

Esox
TT
Steelhead-Hunter
QuackerWhacker
DallasFP
mpatmcg
malidewd
CatchASteel
Gunrod

I'll probably tie up some larva lace black stones

There's room for 3 more swappers


----------



## gunrod

I'm doing a sparrow. It's a little big because I was thinking we were tying a steelhead nymph but it can still work for trout.


----------



## tommytubular

gunrod said:


> I'm doing a sparrow. It's a little big because I was thinking we were tying a steelhead nymph but it can still work for trout.



sparrows rock!


----------



## Shoeman

Yup, they sure do.

Here's some I came up with back in 04. Great for steelies in stained water










I think those were tied on a 6 or 8


----------



## mpatmcg

I think I'm going to do some sort of phesant tail unless anyone has a suggestion for a moderate-to-easy fly to tie that hasn't already been taken. 

I haven't started yet, and don't plan to finish until near the end date. :lol: With all my domestic responsibilities, I won't even be able to start until next week. I will post pictures once I do though.

Mike


----------



## Bull Market

Shoeman, I dropped my stones into the mail today. Regards,


----------



## Shoeman

Good Deal, BM

Here's my swap bug. Not quite sure what's going on with my camera. I'll have to try a different setting










Started tying some black stones got to 11 of them and changed my mind...LOL

It's a Gartside tie. Basically blended haretron and olive rabbit, soft hackle and philo for the beard.


----------



## Bull Market

Whoa! That's one fish-catching machine, if I ever saw one! Nice job, Shoe.


----------



## steelhead-hunter

thats a nice lookin fly shoeman


----------



## ESOX

OK, have a chuckle guys. My own take on a baby hellgie. :lol:


----------



## steelhead-hunter

looks like it would catch fish to me


----------



## Shoeman

That'll fish...

What's next, Paul? Soft Hackle?


----------



## malidewd

All mine are tied and ready to go. My fiance is having my baby today so I they won't get sent out for a couple days. I need an address to send them to.


----------



## Shoeman

No Rush, Dewd

Congrats on the "little" one 

Check your PM's


----------



## Brown duck

I'm quickly learning that when I tie flies for someone else, they tend to come out much better than when they're destined for my fly box - still not showroom quality, but better. Anyhow, it's interesting to see how different the same pattern can look when multiples are tied (I usually only tie one or two of any one pattern at a time - I get bored easily) - it's not hard to tell the first flies tied vs. the latter flies... 

Should be done this weekend - well ahead of schedule.


----------



## Brown duck

Finished - settled on a body of olive/chartreuce wire - looks pretty good if I do say so myself!


----------



## tommytubular

Brown duck said:


> Finished - settled on a body of olive/chartreuce wire - looks pretty good if I do say so myself!


well lets see a picture of one...

Shoeman... I'll need the address too when ya get a minute


----------



## Brown duck

tommytubular said:


> well lets see a picture of one...


What - you can't wait a couple weeks?!?! I'd like to keep you in suspense for a while longer - no reason to unveil my lie before its time!


----------



## Shoeman

Esox - Olive Sparrow
TT - Copper John variation
Steelhead-Hunter - Caddis
QuackerWhacker - Caddis Pupae
DallasFP
mpatmcg - pheasant tail
malidewd - pheasant tail
CatchASteel - 
Gunrod - Sparrow.....................*received*
Brown duck - Hot-wired Prince
Quix20 - Ray Charles
Bull Market...............................*received*
Shoeman - Gartside Caddis


----------



## QuackerWhacker

Shoe, I'm all tied up. :lol: How many do I send, and where to? PM me. Thanx.


----------



## CatchASteel

All done - shoot me an address and I'll get them out this week! Thanks


----------



## mpatmcg

All done. Ready to send!

Mike


----------



## steelhead-hunter

all tied just need a pm where to send and i will get them out this week thanks


----------



## CatchASteel

They're in the mail - should make it to you in a day or so.


----------



## Brown duck

Just dropped 'em in the mail.


----------



## Shoeman

Thanks Guys!


----------



## steelhead-hunter

all tied up just need to know where to send flies to


----------



## Shoeman

Esox - Olive Sparrow
TT - Copper John variation
Steelhead-Hunter - Caddis
QuackerWhacker - Caddis Pupae
DallasFP
mpatmcg - pheasant tail
malidewd - pheasant tail
CatchASteel ...........................Received 
Gunrod - Sparrow.....................received
Brown duck - Hot-wired Prince
Quix20 - Ray Charles
Bull Market...............................received
Shoeman - Gartside Caddis


----------



## wickedcarpenter

If Someone drops I'll fill in with a Stone pattern.
Brent


----------



## Shoeman

Thanks Brent


----------



## steelhead-hunter

in the mail today should be there in a couple days


----------



## Shoeman

Esox - Olive Sparrow
TT - Copper John variation.........Received
Steelhead-Hunter - Caddis.........Received
QuackerWhacker - Caddis Pupae
DallasFP
mpatmcg - pheasant tail............Received
malidewd - pheasant tail
CatchASteel ...........................Received 
Gunrod - Sparrow.....................received
Brown duck - Hot-wired Prince
Quix20 - Ray Charles
Bull Market...............................received
Shoeman - Gartside Caddis..........Done

OK Boys, Less than 10 days to go 

You guys are going to like these!


----------



## tommytubular

two evenings spent tying for the swap... very relaxing

6 weeks of procrastinating about going to the post office.... shame on me:lol:

$2.70 postage.... well... $2.70

from me to you in less then 24 hours... priceless!


----------



## quix20

ralf, pm me your address and i will get these out by the end of the week. i need to stop procrastinating and just get it done. the tying end of it is done, i just need to get off my butt and get them to the post office.


----------



## mpatmcg

quix20 said:


> the tying end of it is done, i just need to get off my butt and get them to the post office.


Seems like the biggest issue with the swaps is getting the motivation to get to the post office. When is someone going to invent technology to send flies through e-mail?  

Mike


----------



## steelheadpursuit

i would like to join if there is any room i just need to know how this works.


----------



## tommytubular

steelheadpursuit said:


> i would like to join if there is any room i just need to know how this works.



This swap has been full for a few weeks and a 3/1/08 deadline...

Keep watching... I'm sure there will be another open up soon

I was thinking steelhead nymphs would be a good one

I think Shoeman posted the swap rules back on page 4 or 5 if you wanna check up how the swaps work


----------



## steelheadpursuit

thats sounds good i've been making a bunch of diff steelhead nymphs.


----------



## DallasFP

Esox - Olive Sparrow
TT - Copper John variation.........Received
Steelhead-Hunter - Caddis.........Received
QuackerWhacker - Caddis Pupae
DallasFP - Hot Spot Hares Ear.....On the way
mpatmcg - pheasant tail............Received
malidewd - pheasant tail
CatchASteel ...........................Received 
Gunrod - Sparrow.....................received
Brown duck - Hot-wired Prince
Quix20 - Ray Charles
Bull Market...............................received
Shoeman - Gartside Caddis..........Done

Post Office has the package.

Can't wait to see the flies!


----------



## Shoeman

Esox - Olive Sparrow
TT - Copper John variation.........Received
Steelhead-Hunter - Caddis.........Received
QuackerWhacker - Caddis Pupae..Recieved
DallasFP - Hot Spot Hares Ear.....On the way
mpatmcg - pheasant tail............Received
malidewd - pheasant tail
CatchASteel ...........................Received 
Gunrod - Sparrow.....................received
Brown duck - Hot-wired Prince
Quix20 - Ray Charles
Bull Market...............................received
Shoeman - Gartside Caddis..........Done

I hope to take some pics over the weekend and post them.

Thanks Guys


----------



## malidewd

Dropped mine in the mail today.


----------



## Shoeman

Great!

Esox - Olive Sparrow
TT - Copper John variation.........Received
Steelhead-Hunter - Caddis.........Received
QuackerWhacker - Caddis Pupae..Recieved
DallasFP - Hot Spot Hares Ear.....On the way
mpatmcg - pheasant tail............Received
malidewd - pheasant tail
CatchASteel ...........................Received 
Gunrod - Sparrow.....................Received
Brown duck - Hot-wired Prince...Received
Quix20 - Ray Charles
Bull Market..............................Received
Shoeman - Gartside Caddis..........Done


----------



## Bull Market

The anticipation builds . . . . just a few more days left.
Tie boys, tie!


----------



## quix20

mine are at the post office right now. should be there by sat. at the latest i would think


----------



## Shoeman

Thanks Sean


----------



## Shoeman

Esox - Olive Sparrow
TT - Copper John variation.........Received
Steelhead-Hunter - Caddis.........Received
QuackerWhacker - Caddis Pupae..Recieved
DallasFP - Hot Spot Hares Ear.....Received
mpatmcg - pheasant tail............Received
malidewd - pheasant tail............Received
CatchASteel ...........................Received 
Gunrod - Sparrow.....................Received
Brown duck - Hot-wired Prince...Received
Quix20 - Ray Charles
Bull Market..............................Received
Shoeman - Gartside Caddis..........Done


----------



## Bull Market

Shoeman, don't spend too much time shaking the bushes. We've all over-extended ourselves from time to time. OK to distribute what you have as far as I'm concerned. Keep my extras for yourself . . . but don't snag 'em all on the same submerged log.


----------



## mpatmcg

Not that I'm anxious or anything, but if you haven't already packaged them up, can you post a picture of the entire lot to convince future potential swappers of the benfits of particpating in a swap?  If not, I'll try and take a picture when I receive my set and post it before they become assimilated into my flybox.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Shoeman

Mike, 

I was planning on taking some pictures this weekend. I had some camera issues in the macro mode, but I think they're solved.

Just got Quix's bugs today and Paul's are done. I'll have them mailed out next week.

BTW, all of the flies are awesome! Very impressive


----------



## quix20

sweet glad they got there quickly. sorry i took so long to get them in the mail.

cant wait to see the pics of them all. also, the 2 extra stones i put in there are for you ralf. its a killer pattern on the home waters for steelhead. 

also, go ahead and just drop mine in the mail. i dont know for sure i will be at the show so i would hate to have to wait for them ya know.


----------



## Shoeman

Sorted and ready for the mailbox. They're going out today!

I just want to thank everyone for participating. Also a big thanks for all the extras. It's easy to see that we have quite the talent on the site. 

Hey Quix, tell me about that extended body stone. Is that black sparkle braid?


----------



## quix20

it is just pearl core braid, turkey tail for the wing case and hen saddle for the thorax. just melt the end of the braid after you finish the fly to taper and it is good to go.


----------



## Shoeman

Thanks Sean

It looked like a smaller version of what Chad (Betts) showed me last week. Very interesting tie!


----------



## Brown duck

All look interesting - can't wait to see them up close.


----------



## steelhead-hunter

they all look so tasty cant wait to get them and see if the trout agree


----------



## Shoeman

There were quite a few unique ties that should be in the Library

Hold off though. I'm going to toss something at Steve in the next few days. Maybe we can revamp this forum a little 

Oh and sorry cutting for Quacker Whacker's bug with the M-S logo. That's one of them


----------



## tommytubular

sure looks like an awesome collection...

can't wait to get them in my hands

Thanks again for hosting shoeman


----------



## ESOX

Got mine. We have some serious talent around here, nice bugs guys, thanks!!!


----------

